# Récupérer police Vista "Calibri" pour OSX



## vertigoox (27 Avril 2007)

Bonjour!

alors voilà mon problème : j'avais un diaporama powerpoint que j'ai repris avec Keynote. Malgré le fait que j'ai changé toutes les polices, ça me mets toujours un message comme quoi il me manque la police Calibri, qui est une police Vista/Office 2007. Je peux manipuler ma présentation sans problème, mais cette avertissement s'affiche à chaque ouverture. Il faudrait donc que je trouve cette police et que je la mette dans mon dossier font pour qu'elle soit utilisable avec tous les logiciels d'OSX. Mais cette police est très difficile à trouver sur le net. J'ai pourtant cherché sur les sites réputés en matières de polices :  dafont, 1001font... en vain!

Pouvez-vous m'aider s'iouplait? :rose: 
Merci


----------



## Luke58 (27 Avril 2007)

Tiens bonne idée d'installer Calibri sur OS X. J'y avais jamais pensé, elle est magnifique cette police.

Si tu as Vista, tu peux aller chercher les fichiers calibri*.ttf dans C:\Windows\Fonts pour les installer sous OS X.
Sinon demande-moi je te l'enverrais par courrier.


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Mai 2007)

J'aimerais avoir cette police silteplait! Envoye moi un message personnel!

anthonyguay [at] gmail [dot]com Merci!

Je viens d'&#233;diter ton email afin que les robots ne la d&#233;tectent pas et que tu ne sois pas surcharg&#233; de spam.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)

pas de t&#233;l&#233;chargement direct C0rentin. Un wallpaper ca passe, mais pas une police Microsoft.


----------

